# Arugula?



## Abbyjenna298

Would anybody recommend feeding arugula to a Cockatiel? The only reason I ask is that Mason absolutely loves arugula and will go out of her way to get it. And also if I bring it home, as soon as I open the package and pop the lid, she steps up on the edge of the package insert eating directly out of the package.Do you think this is a good sign that she’s eating that much of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbyjenna298

Abbyjenna298 said:


> Would anybody recommend feeding arugula to a Cockatiel? The only reason I ask is that Mason absolutely loves arugula and will go out of her way to get it. And also if I bring it home, as soon as I open the package and pop the lid, she steps up on the edge of the package insert eating directly out of the package.Do you think this is a good sign that she’s eating that much of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And she’s not eating the entire package, she’s just picking out the leaves that she I think once and picking and choosing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tielfan

Arugula is fine! So are the other leafy vegetables.


----------



## Abbyjenna298

Thanks tielfan! I’m surprised that she likes it as much as she does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

